# Rant - Birchbox Luxe?! WTH?



## DreamWarrior (May 26, 2011)

SO, I get this email this morning about a new limited edition Birchbox program called Birchbox Just Because Gift Box.

Here's the snip-it from their website:

Birchboxes only come once a month â€” or do they? Meet our new limited edition boxes, filled with deluxe samples and full-size products from our favorite brands. Weâ€™re kicking things off with a special Just Because box that goes beyond beauty: itâ€™s filled with some of our latest discoveries, little luxuries for your makeup bag, your home, and of course, your tummy. Go on, treat yourself or someone you love.

 
How it Works
Inside each box youâ€™ll find a mix of beauty and lifestyle products, from a full-size Jouer eyeshadow and Lipstick Queen lip gloss to Shu Uemuraâ€™s luxe hair serum, dubbed â€˜liquid goldâ€™ by hair stylists. Youâ€™ll also find NESTâ€™s gorgeous block print coasters, made by women artisans in India, and artisanal fruit preserves from a darling husband-and-wife duo. Thereâ€™s candy too â€” artful sweets from New Yorkâ€™s Papabubble â€” plus a letterpress card from online stationer Tiny Prints. 

ITS $38.00 PEOPLE!!!!

Wait - hold on - Isnt the purpose of the Birchbox program to sample luxurious items at sample and sometimes full size bottles at an icredible rate of $10 a month with free shipping?

So - why the new Luxe Limited Edition?  Are you telling me that there is more out there for me to sample if I pay a premium?  WHY SHOULD I PAY PREMIUM if I ALREADY THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THE GOOD STUFF?

Oh, there's better stuff! There's better stuff than stuff you already told me was great to begin with?  

THERE'S BETTER GOOD STUFF OUT THERE PEOPLE but you have to pay more for it.

Stunts like these make me want to cancel my membership.  I thought you were already giving me great products, now you're telling me Im getting mediocure products and If I want to get better good stuff I need to pay more.

*sigh* Rant over. Thanks for listening.

Mod Edit: For discussion on the new birchbox offer itself, there is another thread on the topic already here.  I'm gonna leave this thread where it's at since it's rant-based, and might not make as much sense merged into the other thread.  However, I'm some of the posts that are more Birchbox related to the other non-ranting thread. Thanks - Annelle


----------



## jeanarick (May 26, 2011)

At first I was excited, but then I felt like you do.  Aren't we already supposed to be getting "deluxe" samples and occasional full size products? hmmm...I did like the idea of the tasty goodies and fun home stuff, but not enough to pay $38 per month.








> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So - why the new Luxe Limited Edition?  Are you telling me that there is more out there for me to sample if I pay a premium?  WHY SHOULD I PAY PREMIUM if I ALREADY THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THE GOOD STUFF?
> 
> Oh, there's better stuff! There's better stuff than stuff you already told me was great to begin with?
> ...


----------



## Darla (May 29, 2011)

I think the $38 is supposed to suggest exclusivity.  but i am not sure that anyone wants to cough up that much money for the privelege.


----------



## molliechen (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi!

Thank you for all the feedback on the Just Because Box. It's a new concept for us and we welcome all comments, good and bad. I just wanted to clarify that this is not meant to be a more expensive version of our monthly box. The Just Because Box is a concept that we created in response to feedback from our members. It's a one-time gift box with full-size products (not just samples) and we list all the products so that you know exactly what you are getting. In this box there is a full-size Lipstick Queen lip gloss and full-size Jouer creme eyeshadow, plus Shu Uemura Essence Absolue and a selection of great lifestyle products. We are selling a limited number of these boxes as a way to gift the Birchbox experience or if you are looking for a one-time treat in addition to the monthly box. It is $38 but includes over $80 of product, plus shipping anywhere in the United States.

The monthly Birchbox is a delivery of 4-5 deluxe samples that we put together based on the monthly theme and your beauty profile. We send out a variety of boxes every month and we will continue to try to send you products that you'll love.

If you have any other questions or comments, we welcome them - you can email us directly at [email protected]

All the best,

Mollie


----------



## Annelle (Jun 2, 2011)

oh wow, thanks for clarifying mollie.  I didn't know it was a 1 time single box that was being offered.  I think we were all under the impression that it was going to be a 2nd type of monthly box.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for that info, I thought it was another monthly thing.


----------



## molliechen (Jun 2, 2011)

Of course! I'm happy to help. Seriously, feel free to email us if you ever have questions. Customer service can be reached at [email protected]; editors at [email protected]

xoxo

Mollie


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Mollie - this was cool for you to post.  Definitely clears things up.  Maybe it's just the way the email came thru and the way I interpreted it - but others I know interpreted it the same way.  I'll be sure to let my girlfriends know.

Thanks!!
 



> Originally Posted by *molliechen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .... I just wanted to clarify that this is not meant to be a more expensive version of our monthly box. The Just Because Box is a concept that we created in response to feedback from our members. It's a one-time gift box with full-size products (not just samples) and we list all the products so that you know exactly what you are getting....


----------



## molliechen (Jun 3, 2011)

You are so welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

